# cartoonize my pet- hedgehog!



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

this website cartoonizes pets.. kinda.
they just have cartoons of various species and breeds of animals, and then you go in and find the ones that look closest to your pet. they have a lot less options for the hedgies colors but hey, they're still cute! 

once you've found the one that looks like your pet you can buy personalized merchandise with the cartoon pet on it. some prices are reasonable. some are not. i really wanted to get a personalized food and water dish.. they're $24... not worth the $.. BUT it's all very cute. ^-^

http://www.cartoonizemypet.com/shop/furry/hedgehog/

check it out <3


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I want to buy everything!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

FiaSpice said:


> I want to buy everything!


haha my exact thoughts my first time on this website.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

The possibilities are endless! Ooh, I sort of want those Christmas ornaments that are customizable with your pet name.


----------



## skellington1994 (Jul 11, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

so, which hedgie did you guys find most resembled yours? i'll start. 

[attachment=0:3b3y2nkr]Screen shot 2012-07-14 at 9.24.12 AM.png[/attachment:3b3y2nkr]

it says champagne but my hedgie is a black eyed cinnicot, so this was the closest one they had.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

According to them, both Litchi and Tangelo would be "brown" but it looks more like Litchi


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

i think they should add pinto and reverse.


----------

